# Graphic Card Suggestion



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello friends i am new to the forum ,i want a graphic card for gaming 1GB, DDR3,
my budget is 3.5K (approx) there is no need to play games on high settings just want higher FPS for most games like assassins creed revelations,crysis 2 etc


----------



## Cilus (Dec 20, 2011)

> 3500k(approx)


Sunny, it will be 3.5K, not 3500K, 3500K means Rs 3500 X 10^3 = Rs 3500000. So edited your post.

At that budget, you can get a Zotac GT 430 1GB GDDR3 version. The price will be around 3.4K. Check here: GRAPHIC CARDS - ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::

But I would suggest you to invest another 500 bucks and get a *Sapphire HD 5670 512MB GDDR5 version*. It offers almost twice the performance of GT 430 and will offer you smooth playback of all the games with little lower details.

But 1st thing 1st... You need to tell us what SMPS or PSU you are currenly using.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry for the mistake, 

I am currently using 450 Watt power supply from Beetle and 
my PC is HP Pavilion a6130in which i bought 4 years ago. Recently i have also upgraded RAM to 4GB and Power supply from Beetle. I am currently using Nvidia Ge-force 8400GS 256MB its software is named as Xpertvision which i bought 3 years ago


----------



## Cilus (Dec 21, 2011)

That PSU is a cheap local PSU and I am really doubtful about it to handle a good Gfx card.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Please suggest good graphic card and where to buy? budget Rs 4000


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 22, 2011)

you can get HD5670 512Mb or 1Gb at 4k. and your psu too should handle it without giving out smoke. 



sunny8872 said:


> I am currently using Nvidia Ge-force 8400GS 256MB its software is named as Xpertvision which i bought 3 years ago



XpertVision is not the software. its the graphics card manufacturer


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for ur reply i am really confused b/w *ATI Radeon HD 5450 1GB* and *ATI Radeon HD 5670 512 MB*

Can u give me detailed difference in performance,benchmarks and pricing please!!!

Here is my System Specs and GPUZ scrn shot of my previous Graphic card does 42 Degree C normal temperature of graphic card?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 23, 2011)

HD5670 is an entry level gpu capable of running modern games at HD resolution. HD5450 is about 2 times slower & usually cost 1k less. avoid the latter. in case HD5670 is not available, look for HD5570 with GDDR5 memory. but HD5670 is easy to find & avoid any GPU from XFX.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 23, 2011)

HD 5450, HD 6450....these cards are not designed for gaming, they ar HTPC cards. Thye are good for HD Video decoding, video quality enhancing etc. Don't except any gaming performance for them.
For better understanding, check the number of Stream processors present in each of the cards and what type of memory they are using.

HD 5450 has 80 Stream processors and it uses DDR3 memory whereas HD 5670 has 400 stream processors and use GDDR5 memory which is more than 2 times faster than cheap DDR3 memory. So obvious choice is HD 5670.

For brand, look for the Sapphire HD 5670 512 MB GDDR5 version. It should be available around 4 to 4.2K. Sapphire cards have good build quality and very good after sales service.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Cilus and Sam!!! my friend is also buying a graphic card but he goes for 5450 maybe ill go for 5670 if i want best performance thanks a million guys!!!


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Dec 24, 2011)

Anyone please suggest where to buy this 5670 graphic card ,the card is not available in local stores!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 25, 2011)

you may try smc international. flipkart too most likely have it out of stock.


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2011)

sunny8872 said:


> Anyone please suggest where to buy this 5670 graphic card ,the card is not available in local stores!!!



get it from here 

SAPPHIRE 100287VGAL Radeon HD 5670 (Redwood) 512MB 128-bit DDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks *Topgear*. thanks to all *DIGIT STAFF KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ,MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEWYEAR*


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2011)

^^ same to you bro


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi digit the graphic card is good but i am worried about compatibility does my motherboard support it? i am sending u a pic of my current gfx card specs and motherboard specs.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Dec 26, 2011)

Here is pic of my hardware info of my current gfx card


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Dec 26, 2011)

Here is a link to my motherboard info also and a picture of it:

Motherboard Specifications, P5LP-LE (Leonite) - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


i just wanna ask will Sapphire Radeon HD 5670 Support my Motherboard??


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2011)

^^

read this completely: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ormation-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html*

You have a PCIe slot, it will work.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks man!!! no more queries !!! Thanks a million guys you are best Tech Experts!!!


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 26, 2011)

sunny8872 said:


> i just wanna ask will Sapphire Radeon HD 5670 Support my Motherboard??



More like the motherboard supporting the card. 

Everything looks good. Go for it


----------



## topgear (Dec 27, 2011)

@ *sunny8872* - your mobos pci-e bus version is 1.0 - some pci-e 2.1 based cards has compatibility issues with such mobos which can be fixed with a bios update  - so before getting the gfx card make sure your have the latest bios version.

Also your cpu speed is not up to the mark - so it may bottleneck the gpu - Oc the cpu by 400-600 Mhz


----------

